

Is It Cheating to Use Wolfram Alpha for Math Homework? - moserware
http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2010/01/22/is-it-cheating-to-use-wolframalpha-for-math-homework/

======
blaiset
Enjoyable presentation. Conrad Wolfram basically suggests teaching math like
programming is often taught. (focus logical on problem solving, by changing
the belief that computing by hand = math skill)

